# One way to fight an over-population



## IceDaddy (Dec 18, 2002)

At the end this guy really had a "Bead" on the little fella's


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Dude....


THAT IS AWESOME!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Tell me he can't shoot!Now you can do this in Texas individually I don't know the rules just that I would like to do some shooting.My exbrother in law way back there told me they would kill a coyute about ever 6 minutes.These guyes beat that to pieces on the hogs.Thanks for posting this .Chuck


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Now that looked like some fun.Did you see Ted Nugent's clip of him shooting Hogs out of a helicopter? That's how you put a dent in their numbers for sure.


----------



## Standsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for posting this great video,,, that shooter is a hell of a good shot from a chopper!! BOOM!!


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

tedshunter said:


> Now that looked like some fun.Did you see Ted Nugent's clip of him shooting Hogs out of a helicopter? That's how you put a dent in their numbers for sure.


I saw the interview he did at an NRA event where that trip was the primary subject, but it didn't have clips of the actual hunt, but it's not hard to imagine.


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone know what shotgun he was using? It looks familiar.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

IS MY HERO!!:lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Hope they didnt all go to waste! interesting video

Ganzer


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> Hope they didnt all go to waste! interesting video
> 
> Ganzer


I'm sure they did _something_ with 'em... I couldn't imagine the smell of 40-something rotten pigs throughout the field. 

(yes,,, I tried countin' 'em... :lol: )


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

What loads is he using 00 buck?


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

You know, based on the dust bursts, I wouldn't say shot is unlikely, but.. anything that hits a dusty boar hard would create a dust cloud lol, regardless of kicking dust up off the ground as well.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I see Tom Knapp and Benelli are taking it to the next level :lol:


----------



## The Eternal Sportsman (May 19, 2011)

We got em' in Jackson County & Ingham....they have been photographed on state land to.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

They do this exact same thing in Australia for Kangaroo's. I knew a guy who, his job was to shoot roo's 8 hrs a day 5 days a week.
G'day Mate


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Where do i sign up????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------

